
Uber drivers plan a three-day national strike to call for higher fares - sev
http://mashable.com/2015/10/16/uber-driver-strike/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link%237S5etCaC0WqY#ex06PY7VZPqg
======
orionblastar
I live in St. Louis where Taxi companies don't want Uber operating here. They
claimed Uber undercut their fees and don't treat the drivers right. I think
there may be some sort of unionizing of Uber drivers eventually.

